# 6mm glass to thin for a 90x45x45?



## Robbie X (6 Apr 2017)

Hi guys, had a quote for a 90x45x45 tank with 10mm base and 6mm sides.
Do you think 6mm is a bit thin for a tank of these dimensions?


----------



## Madhav (7 Apr 2017)

What's the price difference for 8mm and 6mm? Its alright to use but not worth the risk. Min 8mm glass is highly recommended especially if you plan to use hardscape. I saw 6mm thick glass tanks in LFS nearby my location.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## SueC (7 Apr 2017)

I agree, it's not worth the risk, and I wouldn't skimp on the tank if at all possible, you may regret it later.

I have just had a custom tank made, 100 x 45 x 55, and it was all made of 10 mm!  It also has brace bars all around the top, although these were at my request (as it is not an open top tank), and has a reinforced base!

Maybe it's worth getting a few quotes to compare!


----------



## ian_m (7 Apr 2017)

http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium
Gives 8mm glass for a typical aquarium safety factor of 4.

Note that for buildings safety factor is normally 5-10 and space rockets is typically less than 1.2, which gives you 4mm glass for this tank, but is only one tiny knock away from very wet floor.

http://www.aquarium-glass.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2017)

November 2015 i builded a 90x35x35 from 6mm glass.. I had it in my hands often enough, builded it, dragged it around from one room to another filled it tested it, dragged it back to it's place.. It still stands today no issues and it is pretty solide.. Long time ago, over 20 years i bought a used aquarium, 100x50x50 also this was 6mm glass.. Had it in use for over 10 years and it went on to somebody else.  It's the height of the tank, making the most difference, the higher you go the more pressure the panels have to bare. Or you need to go extremely wide, than you should consider the glass flexibility.

Than comes the stand, this should be next to perfectly flat, perfectly level and absolutely riggid, not a mm posiblilty to twist. That if the house or floor shakes or moves for what ever reason, the stand shouldn't bend, if the glass bends to much it is over and it'll crack. It can bend i bit milimeters, but not to much and this is the main reason for aquariums to start leaking, long term strain and tension in it's flexibility. Twisting is more dangerous the not standing level.

For example i have an old wooden floor and wood always moves, it shrinks and expands continuesly, so to be secure i bolted the stand to the wall all the way through to the other room with thread rods and metal plates at each side.. So if the floor moves the stand and tank stays absolutely still. I could take the floor away, it would just hang to the wall.

Anyway if you have a concrete floor and a very good stand, 6mm is strong enough. Do you have any doubt than go thicker. But than personaly i would go for opti white, which unfortunately is double the price..


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2017)

Madhav said:


> What's the price difference for 8mm and 6mm? Its alright to use but not worth the risk. Min 8mm glass is highly recommended especially if you plan to use hardscape. I saw 6mm thick glass tanks in LFS nearby my location.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


I got the quote via email, unfortunately, I was not given a thickness option so am assuming 6mm is what they use. I don't want to skimp on the thickness that's why I raised the question on the forum as I thought it was way too thin. Will send them another email to see if they can use thicker glass.


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2017)

SueC said:


> I agree, it's not worth the risk, and I wouldn't skimp on the tank if at all possible, you may regret it later.
> 
> I have just had a custom tank made, 100 x 45 x 55, and it was all made of 10 mm!  It also has brace bars all around the top, although these were at my request (as it is not an open top tank), and has a reinforced base!
> 
> Maybe it's worth getting a few quotes to compare!


Out of the 3 emails, I have sent only 1 company has bothered to reply. Where did you get your tank made if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2017)

ian_m said:


> http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium
> Gives 8mm glass for a typical aquarium safety factor of 4.
> 
> Note that for buildings safety factor is normally 5-10 and space rockets is typically less than 1.2, which gives you 4mm glass for this tank, but is only one tiny knock away from very wet floor.
> ...


Cheers for this info. I don't want to go below 8mm, I would be constantly fretting over an indoor tsunami. I will always air on the side of caution lol.


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2017)

8mm is surely more then enough.. Here an example from a Hagen, professionaly build German aquarium supplier.
100x40x40 = 6mm 
https://www.amazon.de/ZGM-Glasaquar...1491589928&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+100x40x40

Next step would be 100x40x50 = 8 mm


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2017)

zozo said:


> 8mm is surely more then enough.. Here an example from a Hagen, professionaly build German aquarium supplier.
> 100x40x40 = 6mm
> https://www.amazon.de/ZGM-Glasaquar...1491589928&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+100x40x40
> 
> Next step would be 100x40x50 = 8 mm


Cheers zozo. Have just been nosing around on the website of the firm that gave me the quote. They have been mentioned on the forum before but unsure if I can give the name on the forum as they are not sponsors?
Anyway, I found the FAQ page. Optiwhite glass is given as an option apparently and can be built using 10mm and Rimless/Braceless. I did mention Optiwhite and rimless/bracless in the first email but I belive the quote must be for a "standard tank" for some reason. Have written them another email restating I want a rimless/braceless L90xH45xW45 made from optiwite glass.
But back to the glass thickness, I have had tanks in the past that had thinner glass, my last tank, however, was a red sea max with I think 8mm. Most of the tanks I have been looking at are also 8mm to 10mm such as the EA aquascaper 900 which I am now considering.
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/evolution-aqua-the-aquascaper-900-tank-1994-p.asp
It's more to do with my peace of mind than anything else.


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2017)

Robbie X said:


> It's more to do with my peace of mind than anything else.



I can imagine  200 litres of water in a tank doesn't seem much.. But on the floor it is a lot of mopping. But as said, more importand is the stand or cabinet and the floor it stands on.. The presure in the tank on the side panels isn't realy that much.. All the weight is on the bottom pannel and the surface the tank stands on should be 100% flat and level. And this 100% flat is more important than level.. Because if the bottom pannel is bend by the weight than a side pannel will crack or a kit seam will rip. Very little tolerance can be eliminated with a foam underlay.

I've seen my fair share of leaking tanks over the years, even had one cracking myself 2 years after it was set up... And 9 out of 10 times it's the cabinet or stand causing it..

So it's not only the glass thickness your peace of mind should focus on..


----------



## SueC (7 Apr 2017)

I will try and send you a message with some details, as the company is not a sponsor on here!


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2017)

zozo said:


> I can imagine  200 litres of water in a tank doesn't seem much.. But on the floor it is a lot of mopping. But as said, more importand is the stand or cabinet and the floor it stands on.. The presure in the tank on the side panels isn't realy that much.. All the weight is on the bottom pannel and the surface the tank stands on should be 100% flat and level. And this 100% flat is more important than level.. Because if the bottom pannel is bend by the weight than a side pannel will crack or a kit seam will rip. Very little tolerance can be eliminated with a foam underlay.
> 
> I've seen my fair share of leaking tanks over the years, even had one cracking myself 2 years after it was set up... And 9 out of 10 times it's the cabinet or stand causing it..
> 
> So it's not only the glass thickness your peace of mind should focus on..


I agree, a friend of mine (professional carpenter) is now going to build the stand for me.


----------



## castle (19 Apr 2017)

Bit thin for me, I would go for  8mm personally if braced, preferring 10mm.


----------



## Robbie X (20 Apr 2017)

castle said:


> Bit thin for me, I would go for  8mm personally if braced, preferring 10mm.


They can also build 10mm optiwite so that's what I'm going for. It was not clear what they could offer in terms of glass in the emails but eventually sorted it out.


----------

